# WTB boat gas tank



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm looking for an under the floor gas tank for a project boat I'm working on. $400 seems a little steep for a new one on this old boat.... 

Dimensions need to be under 8"D X 24"W X 48"L

Poly or aluminum doesn't matter to me. 
Located in Holmes county, Millersburg area
Let me know what you have, thanks



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

I found this on the Pittsburgh craiglist









Aluminum gas tank - boat parts - by owner - marine sale


Aluminum has tanks, Will sell on for $200 or both for $300. 18 gallon capacity. New…..old stock.



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is 8" the absolute maximum depth this tank can be ? Most underfloor tanks on midsized (17-21') boats are usually several inches deeper than that. You might be able to have a slightly larger tank modified to fit the dimensions of your project. Mike


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Is 8" the absolute maximum depth this tank can be ? Most underfloor tanks on midsized (17-21') boats are usually several inches deeper than that. You might be able to have a slightly larger tank modified to fit the dimensions of your project. Mike


Can be 10" in the center, if the bottom is angled up on the edges

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Amazon.com: Omix-Ada 17720.04 Fuel Tank : Automotive


Buy Omix-Ada 17720.04 Fuel Tank: Fuel Tanks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Bump... 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

